# Just lost my boy to Hemangio this past Sunday



## tannkgirl (Oct 23, 2014)

5 weeks ago my boy was diagnosed with cardiac hemangio. He just turned 7. I took him to the vet because suddenly he became severely lethargic and could barely walk. 6 hours later they found that his pericardial sack was filled w/ blood from a large mass on his heart. They tapped the fluid and I took him home. A week and a half later he had another bleed and we went through another tap. Considering how quickly it happened and the vet's were not positive of his diagnosis (whether it was hemangio or a benin tumor) I opted to remove the pericardial sack, hoping that the bleeds would be small enough for him to reabsorb. A week and a half after surgery he seemed to be clear of any fluid in his body (he was on bed rest mostly during that time.) A week and a half later he started having trouble breathing and they found that his lungs were filled with fluid. The docs said w/out tapping the fluid he would have at most a few days and doing a tap at this point would be very strenuous on his body. I had made a decision before the surgery that I wasn't going to do any more taps - I didn't want to put him through more hospital visits, he was terrified of the vet. Every week and a half he was having life threatening bleeds, even without the pericardial sack. I couldn't watch him suffering so I had a vet come to the house to euthanize him. He was so playful still when he was moving around but the second he would lie down he was having a lot of trouble breathing. I wanted him to go with dignity but now I feel like he wasn't ready. He still had life in him and I know he was suffocating and it would only get worse but maybe I should have waited a few more days. I keep going round and round in my head about whether I made the right decision or not and I can't stop beating myself up for it. I was never in denial about the fact that I was going to lose him, but he always kept up great spirits for me and I feel like I gave up on him.

I keep wondering if I had just waited maybe the blood would have reabsorbed into his body, or if I had done another tap maybe the bleed wouldn't happen so quickly again. 

He is the first pet of my own I have lost (I have two cats I've had for 13 years, and retired horse I figured they would go first.) My pup was my young boy, my best friend. I couldn't love anyone more then I loved him and he didn't look ready to die. I made that decision for him and I just feel like I made the wrong choice


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have lost two gsds to hemangio and many friends have also. I know how incredibly difficult this is but there is nothing you could have done -- when it is a massive bleed, that's it. 

Please know that you made the right choice in not letting him suffer. 

Sending all good thoughts your way during the grieving process.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you as it's always such a hard thing to deal with no matter the circumstances. We always seem to think what if I had done this or that or what If I tried such different things, but there's really no control we can grasp on situations or outcomes we can change. Try not to dwell on such and live in the great memories and love, we're all here for you.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Always remember you did what was best for him,
it's the hardest thing to go through.
Many of us have had to go through it and we all get feelings like your having now.
So sorry for you loss,my thoughts are with you.
Hercules was a great looking GSD.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost dogs from natural causes (old age), and I lost a dog to hemangio 6 years ago and it is still painful to think about when I euthanized her. Assurances from others never take away my pain totally. But like others say, dwell on the fact that you made a decision out of love, believing this was the best for your boy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I so understand this. Even though I knew for sure it was time to let my little Bailey go, afterwards I also beat myself up. I wanted to go back and say that I had changed my mind. But there is no going back. I think it is all part of the grieving process. I still cry about it but instead of the crazy urge to beat myself up, I try to remember the joyful things she was doing just weeks before she made her turn for the worse.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't second guess your choices. It sounds like it was time. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. You took the very best care of your boy, and he knows that. You loved him, nurtured him, and played with him. He loved you so much! Cherish the memories.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I lost my first GSD to Hemangiosarcoma just short of 7 years old. It was devastating to my entire family. 
He was an Appleridge boy, in my eyes he was beyond beautiful. I was able to overlook the EPI, extreme dog aggression, reactive, weak nerves, allergies and lacked the ability to recover from any situation that he found upsetting. BUT he was MY boy and losing him so young made me look back and wonder if I had done so many things differently, would he have lived longer. I blamed myself for giving him so many meds..steroids etc. 
After reading how so many here have lost their pups to this dreaded cancer, I knew it wasn't my fault and I too had to make the decision to let him go.....you freed him and gave him a most unselfish gift. He WAS ready for that gift.....it was you who was not.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.

I've lost two to hemangio, one was just 4 yo. One thing I know for certain about hemangio is that there is NOTHING that can be done about it. It spreads incredibly fast.

I remember one vet telling me he operated on a Lab to remove some tumors & by the time he closed, the poor dog had actually sprouted new ones.

So please, nobody should be beating themselves up for the decision to euthanize. Depending on where the tumors go, natural death can be unpleasant. My older dog lost use of his hind legs, that was awful for him.

Hemangio is an evil enemy. Your baby is at peace now waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

So very sorry you have lost your dear boy! He was terrified of the vet and drowning in fluids almost weekly.

You did the responsible thing. He died at home with his world--you. He trusted you to make a good decision and you did,

Rest easy--you are a compassionate and loving person.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hemangio is an awful disease. I lost my first dog, Nellie, to it at 9 years old. She wasn't a GSD, but she was an Aussie/Golden mix, and Goldens especially have a high incidence of hemangio. I came home from lunch to let the dogs out and noticed that she wasn't acting like herself. She had been fine that morning; she played a good game of fetch and ate her breakfast with gusto. At lunch her belly was firm and distended, so I brought her to the vet fearing bloat. Nope, massive spleenic tumor that had ruptured. I had no choice but to put her to sleep that afternoon.  Hemangio just sucks. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's a very tough decision we face but you had the courage to do one last favor for your beloved friend. Please don't beat yourself up. You did the kind, humane thing and he left this world with some dignity. You minimized his suffering and I am sure he is waiting at the bridge for you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did what was best for him in the end. The act alone shows he was loved and I hope your memories of time spent can bring you some comfort


----------



## tannkgirl (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Your words are very comforting. I finally was able to sleep last night and am feeling better today. I'm trying to focus on the happy memories and keep him close even if I can't see or touch him. Sometimes life can be so cruel . I wouldn't trade the 7 years I had with him for anything


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

tannkgirl said:


> 5 weeks ago my boy was diagnosed with cardiac hemangio. He just turned 7. I took him to the vet because suddenly he became severely lethargic and could barely walk. 6 hours later they found that his pericardial sack was filled w/ blood from a large mass on his heart. They tapped the fluid and I took him home. A week and a half later he had another bleed and we went through another tap. Considering how quickly it happened and the vet's were not positive of his diagnosis (whether it was hemangio or a benin tumor) I opted to remove the pericardial sack, hoping that the bleeds would be small enough for him to reabsorb. A week and a half after surgery he seemed to be clear of any fluid in his body (he was on bed rest mostly during that time.) A week and a half later he started having trouble breathing and they found that his lungs were filled with fluid. The docs said w/out tapping the fluid he would have at most a few days and doing a tap at this point would be very strenuous on his body. I had made a decision before the surgery that I wasn't going to do any more taps - I didn't want to put him through more hospital visits, he was terrified of the vet. Every week and a half he was having life threatening bleeds, even without the pericardial sack. I couldn't watch him suffering so I had a vet come to the house to euthanize him. He was so playful still when he was moving around but the second he would lie down he was having a lot of trouble breathing. I wanted him to go with dignity but now I feel like he wasn't ready. He still had life in him and I know he was suffocating and it would only get worse but maybe I should have waited a few more days. I keep going round and round in my head about whether I made the right decision or not and I can't stop beating myself up for it. I was never in denial about the fact that I was going to lose him, but he always kept up great spirits for me and I feel like I gave up on him.
> 
> I keep wondering if I had just waited maybe the blood would have reabsorbed into his body, or if I had done another tap maybe the bleed wouldn't happen so quickly again.
> 
> He is the first pet of my own I have lost (I have two cats I've had for 13 years, and retired horse I figured they would go first.) My pup was my young boy, my best friend. I couldn't love anyone more then I loved him and he didn't look ready to die. I made that decision for him and I just feel like I made the wrong choice


I am very sorry for your loss. We lost our girl to hemangioma. I understand your second guessing yourself as I have passed through a number of months of grieving and thousands of what ifs and if onlies. Don’t beat yourself up. You made the right decision. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you are able to eventually transition to the delightful memories though the tears will always be there. I hope you find a time when you are guided to a new pup or a awesome rescue knowing that either is a testament to the honor of your dog. There is no replacing a dog but there is the desire to experience the love, the bond, the work and the inevitable joy they bring.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Squidwardp said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. We lost our girl to hemangioma. I understand your second guessing yourself as I have passed through a number of months of grieving and thousands of what ifs and if onlies. Don’t beat yourself up. You made the right decision. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you are able to eventually transition to the delightful memories though the tears will always be there. I hope you find a time when you are guided to a new pup or a awesome rescue knowing that either is a testament to the honor of your dog. There is no replacing a dog but there is the desire to experience the love, the bond, the work and the inevitable joy they bring.


6yr old thread... OP hasn’t logged in in 2yrs


----------

